# gravel or sand?



## jacobbonilla

im making a tank for my fh. no plants so basicly it's plain someone told me they hate plants is this true? also he said to use rgavel. why cant i use sand? which should i end up using for my fh and should i really put no plants in because i dont go for fake decore and my fh loves to swim and very active.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Whoever told you they don't like plants is NOT lying. some people don't like sand because it can get all dusty and get stuck in the filter....The FLowerhorn surprisingly dislikes plants in their tank. When you add sand, pour it into an empty tank and leave for about 30 seconds. Then SLOWLY pour in the water and wait 24-48 hours for the and sand to settle. I would recomend scattering gravel and smooth stones on top of the sand (if you have fish who like to pick up the gravel and move it around) and make sure the filter isn't near the sand/gravel. I personally like gravel but sand is lovly and if it was easier, i would have it!


----------



## Guest

flowerhorns DONT like plants. its not a myth. its a fact. Chocolatecrunch please get ur facts right. Jacob was being specific with his fish being a Flowerhorn. kindy take the time to read what is asked and not make random generic statements just to boost ur post count.

Jacob: u can do sand as well man! not an issue BUT the FH tend to dig up sand and thats gonna throw ur tank into a cloudy haze. FH's are powerful fish and will move the sand around while swimming. hence people prefer to use gravel.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Eluviet said:


> flowerhorns DONT like plants. its not a myth. its a fact. Chocolatecrunch please get ur facts right. Jacob was being specific with his fish being a Flowerhorn. kindy take the time to read what is asked and not make random generic statements just to boost ur post count.
> 
> Jacob: u can do sand as well man! not an issue BUT the FH tend to dig up sand and thats gonna throw ur tank into a cloudy haze. FH's are powerful fish and will move the sand around while swimming. hence people prefer to use gravel.


How am i supposed to know that FH means flowerhorn and not fish? If i knew it was a flowerhorn, i would have told him what you did. Thanks for pointing that out but no, I'm not trying to "boost my post points." I'm just here so i can help just like you. Thanks again for poining that out and I am very sorry for my missunderstanding. i've never hear anyone call a flowerhorn a FH though. Sorry again


----------



## Guest

i wouldnt put sand inside a tank with fish that will grow over 4inch, i got sand in my red belly tank and damn its hard to clean as hell, not just that as Eluviet say, big fish = sand will fly all over ur tank and sometime up ur filter, u dont want stand stuck inside ur filter, it can damage ur filter IMPELLER which can stop it from spinning.


----------



## Peeps

I would use gravel personally. They like to dig, the sand will get all up in your filter and make a mess.


----------



## Corwin

Chocolatecrunch, as a rule if someone has a shortformed word and their refering to their fishtank its probably a specific type of fish. Though for the record I see how you got fish out of FH.

If your tank seems to bare why not pick up a nice piece of driftwood and some stones as well?


----------



## Guest

Corwin 

i really dont know where to start. have u kept a Flowerhorn?


----------



## Corwin

no, lol i think ill stop giving advice in this thread. The reason I said pick up some rocks or driftwood is that I googled flowerhorns and some of the sights said that they like the decor, suppose they were wrong.


----------



## Guest

sure. they like decor just as much a 7ft man likes to visit the 7 lil dwarfs house. only problem is that they end up wrecking the decor....just like a 7ft man in a dwarfs house.


----------



## Corwin

lol I like your comparison there


----------



## Guest

the point is this fish is 

a: Huge
b: stong
c: HIGHLY aggressive

no one really ever keeps the fish with any decor. just good gravel and good lighting.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Corwin said:


> Chocolatecrunch, as a rule if someone has a shortformed word and their refering to their fishtank its probably a specific type of fish. Though for the record I see how you got fish out of FH.
> 
> If your tank seems to bare why not pick up a nice piece of driftwood and some stones as well?


Thanks. I feel really stupid and I should have known better. I will do my research and make sure I got everythin right before I reply to a question....


----------



## Guest

we actually prefer hands on experience. anyone can read up stuff and dole out advice.


----------



## Corwin

which would be why ill be restraining myself to questions regarding sunfish, plecos, ghost shrimp, and crayfish... oh and some types of snails


----------



## Guest

LOL That was RICH!


----------



## Corwin

0_o? since you told me to stop when have I made a single comment regarding something which was related to fish in aquariums and that was advice which didnt regard a fish that I myself have owned? I would like a link.


----------



## Guest

LOL even richer! lol easy dude. easy. am just muckin around with u.


----------

